# 2 months of milling figured wood



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Spent June & July in Ohio, cutting wood. I milled chestnut oak, white oak, walnut, sassafras, pignut hickory, fiddleback maple, birdseye maple, & maple burl. 

This log came from a tree that supplied me with several straight, defect free, 10' logs. Below it is a split cookie that shows it's figure.



Here's big maple burl that if I hadn't known better, would argue that it's cherry:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's the oaks. Quarter sawed chestnut oak first:




I must have 1000bf or more of it. Here's pics of some oak logs:



Yeah, we drug most of the logs with a weeny 250 ATV. That's my brother.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

An old white oak with cousin Mooch & uncle Tony:




Dragged it with the old Ford in the pic. 

Here's the kiln I built on site. Framed it up with poplar I felled & drug off the hill:

Quarter sawed curly maple:


It was a great trip. I cut lots of wood, and regrettably only got a few pics. Will be going back this winter to cut some more :yes:


----------



## Hackberry (Jul 4, 2013)

What fun! How many tips to get 1000 bd ft to New Mexico?:thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty stuff.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Hackberry said:


> What fun! How many tips to get 1000 bd ft to New Mexico?:thumbsup:


I brought back some of the dead/dry stuff, maybe 150bf, and a bit of the sassafras. The rest will require a trailer :laughing:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

You can always tell it's going to be pretty by....the FUNGUS growing on it or the barks fell or falling off....the burls PURDY!!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Tennessee Tim said:


> the burls PURDY!!


Thanks. I cut that burl, a birdseye tree, and two fiddle back trees all within 50yds of one another, all atop a ridge peak on the north face of the knob. There are several more obvious birdseye trees on that face of the knob but my kiln was already full. The next knob over has a similar thing going on. For anybody wondering what I mean by "knob", it is the high knuckle point where 3 or more ridge tops conjoin. 

Lots of awesome wood. That chestnut oak is some crazy stuff. I cannot wait to get my dogs into some more of those logs. Those & hard maples are pretty common in the area I was cutting. The combined forested property of the family is in the several hundreds of acres range, all open for me to pick from :yes: And another few hundred acres in other areas, belonging to family & friends. I feel like an addict with open access to a pharmacy :laughing:


----------

